# My Halloween Jukebox



## jessenpr (Sep 11, 2010)

So I've been slowly but surely trying to build a collection of 45s to have my jukebox full of spooky goodness come Halloween time. I have a long way to go still, but here's where I'm at for the moment:


Big Bopper – Purple People Eater Meets Witch Doctor
Blue Oyster Cult – (Don't Fear) The Reaper
Bob McFadden And Dor – The Mummy
Bobby (Boris) Pickett and the Crypt-Kickers – Monster Mash
Bobby (Boris) Pickett and the Crypt-Kickers – Monster's Holiday
Edgar Winter Group – Frankenstein
Elroy Dietzel and the Rhythm Bandits – Rock-N-Bones
The Eyeliners – Do the Zombie
Guy Lombardo and His Royal Canadians – Witchcraft
Jackie Morningstar	Rockin' in the Graveyard / No Date
Jumpin' Gene Simmons – Haunted House
Kip Tyler – She's My Witch
Mike Oldfield – Theme From "The Exorcist"
The Misfits – Halloween
Oingo Boingo – Dead Man's Party
Round Robin – I'm the Wolf Man
The Searchers – Love Potion Number Nine
The Sonics – The Witch
Tim Curry and the Original Roxy Cast – Sweet Transvestite
Tony Jackson with the Vibrations – Love Potion No. 9
Zacherle – Dinner With Drac


Can anyone recommend some reasonably priced Halloween 45s that I should consider?


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Take a look at the track list of CDs like "20 Songs To Make You Jump In The Night", and "These Ghoulish Things". They have some great old songs that you might be able to find 45s of.


----------

